# brand new sony c90



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

Brand New Sony CDX-C90 TOP of the line CD player | eBay


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Now that is interesting. If I hadn't just gotten my current installation totally locked in, I'd seriously consider getting this bugger.... a wonderful little piece of technology.

Jim


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

That C90 is at $300 with 6 1/2 days to go. Can only imagine what the final price will be.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Back in like 2001 I used to buy the C90 and 910 from the Sony outlet for like $250bucks and resell them.

awesome head unit w a very cool remote


----------



## yudha (Mar 29, 2011)

cajunner said:


> over 700 bucks with shipping, wow..


Yeah.... 

But now it's listed again on the ebay :

just search under "Brand New Sony CDX-C90 TOP"

same seller -> same item???


----------

